# Goma conductora



## chouhy (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola, estoy tratando de conseguir la materia prima con la cual se hacen los contactos de los controles remotos. Es como una goma conductora de electricidad negra, que tiene una minima resistencia.

Se que no es un artículo muy común, y de hecho me esta costando horrores conseguirla.
Intenté hacerla yo mismo mezclando caucho de siliconas con grafito en polvo pero sin buenos resultados. Tambien intenté mezclandolo con esmalte de uñas, lo cual queda super conductivo, pero se desarma y se hace polvo.

En fin, alguien sabe donde conseguir esto? o alguien sabe como fabricarlo?


----------



## diegoja (Jun 10, 2011)

hola chouhy, te comento mas o menos como hago yo para reparar los controles remotos; no se si se podra hacer de forma casera ese tipo de goma conductora, lo que yo uso como reemplazo es papel de aluminio, el mismo que se usa para cocina, corto trocitos del tamaño del contacto de goma del control y los pego, dan muy buen resultado, lo que si despues de un tiempo de uso, se suelen despegar, pero es cuestion de encontrar un pegamento adecuado, como por ejemplo cemento de contacto.
Un saludo!


----------



## chouhy (Jun 11, 2011)

Probá con Fastix (adhesivo de silicona), eso lo pega fantástico. Pero el asunto es que estoy tratando de conseguir el material de la goma conductora. De no encontrarlo, utilizaré el papel aluminio.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 11, 2011)

El material es de propiedades conductivas como la de  3M , pero es una cinta muy gruesa para pegarla en los controles remotos, a menos que logres disolverla.


----------



## chouhy (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah ese es un muy buen dato! La podré conseguir en Argentina?
No la necesito para arreglar controles remotos, asi que si consigo el modo de cortarlos con la forma que yo quiero, esta seria una muy buena solucion. Quizas una pinza sacabocado es lo que necesito.
Trataré de conseguirla por algún lado. Muchas gracias.


----------

